# Pumilio Cristobal eggs!



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well about a week ago I found this first picture. As a surprise when I came home from work one day












Here they are now coming along nicely it looks like! I think I'm on the right track for possible froglets. I have seeded the tank nicely with springtails and have 2 colonies going. I have a pretty good layer of leaf litter and under that is calcium clay (that I made from Pumilo's recipe. Thanks!) 

Is there anything else I should look into or have on hand?


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice! i just picked up a beautiful proven pair yesterday. i can't wait to see eggs! Well done!


----------



## Durango Darts (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Looking good. Congrats!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

MarcNem said:


> Looking good. Congrats!


thanks man! love the setups you have going. great tanks!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Some up dates. More eggs laid today and I found a tad in one of my bromeliads with some eggs in there with it! Looks like things are working out great!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

4 tads in the water now!


----------



## benjaminfrogs (Sep 26, 2014)

Pretty awesome! congrats


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! All of them seem to be doing great


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tads seem to be doing great. Growing nicely. I tried to get pics but it's been hard. Going to try again tonight.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tried for pics. I did find out sound so that there are 5 tads in the water! Could only get 3 terrible pics though


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, it's difficult to see them.. You'll have to show us pics when they come OOW


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Will do!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I see them quite well! congrats!

I think you did a better job with the pics than most people, nice job 

John


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Update

Looks like one will be all that makes it OOW. Pretty close


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Congrats on the little guy. Loving the giant eyeball haha. They're so cute.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well bad news today. I found this guy deceased. Seems like all of them got about this far. Back legs, color changing and right before the front legs pop they don't make it. I'm going to search around the forum for some more info. If anyone has any tips or links please let me know.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

I wasn't giving vitamin A subliments until about a month ago and lack of it is probably what happened.


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the deaths, by the sound of it, it's probably the Vit A issue.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear that.. But at least you have an idea of how you might be able to improve


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well looks like this time it paid off!!

last week











Yesterday!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

And today!!


----------



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats awesome!! Its getting me stoked to get a pumilio pair.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

WooHoo!! Victory!!

John


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

mingeace said:


> Thats awesome!! Its getting me stoked to get a pumilio pair.


Do it! But they are addictive. I have 5 different morphs now...


----------

